# 5.5.999 Update



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

So, I have put myself in an interesting situation. I have 5.5.886 radio and system, 5.5.893 kernel and webtop.










I have the 5.5.893 OTA saved on my sd card. I went into cheesecake because I know with my combo of leaked system business, I am SOL for applying the OTA. What I found in cheesecake was the 5.5.999 update. Can someone let me know if I should apply this DVD will I be able to apply OTA 5.5.893 after?










Thank you for your time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmmm... never even heard of the 999 update.


----------



## 54lzy (Nov 18, 2011)

I think this returns you to stock 886. Save the file! It could be useful for people who upgraded to the leaks but want back onto the official ota.


----------



## dB Zac (Oct 10, 2011)

how did you find that out?


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's a cheesecake. I believe it is in the 2nd QA server. I did save the update to my sd...if there is a brave soul who wants to try it out, let me know and I'll post it.

Since I have the stock radio, I get the official OTA notifications...just can't apply them because my kernel is updated.

I R3l3as3d back to "stock" then received and saved the official OTA 5.5.893, but can't apply it because of my updated kernel, so I figured I should check out cheesecake to see what's new....and there 5.5.999 was.

Let me know what you guys think...
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

EDIT: nvm I got the radio and kernel mixed up in my head when I was typing as to which was downgrade-able.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Bobster22388 said:


> You can actually downgrade your kernel. I read it a couple of weeks ago, but it didn't help me since my radio is updated. I'll see if I can find it and post it here for you.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go, not sure if you were interested, but I'm sure other people could possibly use it. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10219-ota-58894-located-on-m-server/page__view__findpost__p__252074


This doesn't say anything about downgrading the kernel. It does mention downgrading the radio.


----------



## rduckwor (Nov 23, 2011)

Could be moto "fix it" ota or it could be crap. Healthy scepticism is a healthy approach.

RMD


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

bendrum30 said:


> It's a cheesecake. I believe it is in the 2nd QA server. I did save the update to my sd...if there is a brave soul who wants to try it out, let me know and I'll post it.
> 
> Since I have the stock radio, I get the official OTA notifications...just can't apply them because my kernel is updated.
> 
> ...


Post it plz I will give it a shot

Edit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19762424. 999 does not take you back to stock


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

I read on XDA that 5.5.999 was to get you back to 5.5.886 on the chance the OTA borked, according to a user who talked to a Moto Tech about it. I know there were people trying to use it to go from 5.7.893 to 5.5.886 and it wouldn't work. So it "*should"* either take you back to stock or it will fail to install.


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

It is a 29.45 MB file...so probably just a patch for something...Learned my lesson about flashing random stuff....

I'll post it when I get a chance. Also have the 5.5.893 OTA if anyone needs it.

Something I noticed is when on 5.5.886, with the "...#1" kernel, the data drops were unbearable. So, I safestrapped, leaving stock on the orig (non-safe) side and booted [K]IN3TX v1.0 which has the 5.8.894 system and I haven't had data drops at all....

Interesting...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chucklehead (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I read somewhere the 999 was the VZW in-store build. Not sure what was different with it tho.


----------



## 54lzy (Nov 18, 2011)

What if the 999 file flashes the kernel and radio back to stock so after fastbooting to 886 you will have full stock (since the restore leaves whatever kernel/radio you have)/?


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

54lzy said:


> What if the 999 file flashes the kernel and radio back to stock so after fastbooting to 886 you will have full stock (since the restore leaves whatever kernel/radio you have)/?


Why speculate if nobody has any idea? It doesn't make sense for moto to release a file that downgrades your kernel and radio and leaves your system a step ahead.


----------



## 54lzy (Nov 18, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Why speculate if nobody has any idea? It doesn't make sense for moto to release a file that downgrades your kernel and radio and leaves your system a step ahead.


To get phones that have been on test builds back to stock to flash builds that require stock radio/kernel.


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

http://db.tt/scZPe5NI

Above is the link to 5.5.999

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

chucklehead said:


> I think I read somewhere the 999 was the VZW in-store build. Not sure what was different with it tho.


I think it was 991 for in store models.

Edit: just checked it is 991


----------



## ddggttff3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Currently tried running the update file on a phone running the 5.7.893 with stock 886 system. Failed with MTD:boot error.... guess no going back for me...


----------

